# FINALLY REAL HELP FROM SOMEONE WHO'S BEEN THERE!



## Guest (May 4, 2001)

HI!! Just read your post, you poor thing!!! I was suffering the same thing for a while... we need to realize that what we are trained to think of as "SAFE" foods are actually sometimes our worst irritants!!! I just bought a book written by Heather Van Vorous, and what she says in it made so much sense!!!Do NOT eat wheat products.... here's a list of the foods she tells us is bad for us...All RED meatsDark Meat of Poultry & SkinsALL Dairy (even lactaid milk) productsEgg YolksALL Fried FoodsCoconut MilkOils, Shortening, Fats, Butter, MargarineSolid ChocolateCoffee (Regular or Decaf.)AlcoholCarbonated Beverages (of any kind)Artificial Sweeteners (of any kind)Artificial Fats (like in fat free doritos)Raw fruits Raw vegitablesRaw GreensRaw Sprouts & seedsCitrus juicesCooked tomatoesGarlic, onions, leeks, broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage, broussel sprouts, whole weat and wheat bran!whole nutsPopcorn!Fresh fruit juicesRhubarbPrunes, Figs, and licorice!!!Sounds pretty discouraging I know! But there are LOTS of things that we can have... its just a matter of reading into things... usually its the little things that we don't think about... like... milk on our cereal (or the type of cereal)I was freaking out before I got this book. I'm from New Orleans, so naturally I come from GOOD FOOD! I had cut down everything that I knew from dieting days etc. that was bad for me... I was down to having a small (1/2 the normal size) bowl of fruit & fibre cereal for breakfast, a turkey sandwich (wheat bread) for lunch (with mayo), and soup for dinner... and I was STILL SICK! After I read this book, I made a few changes... I had honey nut cherrios with vanilla soy milk for breakfast, for lunch today I'm having 2 turkey sandwiches with mustard on white bread, and for dinner I'll have a grilled chicken breast with salsa and baked tostito chips!Still doesn't sound all that wonderful I know... but I'm still learning... I plan to work with this and find some easy recipes that are IBS friendly and post them as I go along! Ms. Heather Van Vorous's book has 175 recipe's available, however, they just aren't all that typical to me and I work 2 jobs I don't have time to play gourmet chef!Even though I would love to try some of her recipe's on my day off! She had some really great pointers in her book and I plan to follow them to the T!She also has a website with most of the information listed that is in the book (she too is an IBS victim!) Check out her site and I would think about buying her book also! www.eatingforibs.com Hope I've helped you and EVERYONE else out there! its a beautiful day today and I entend to enjoy it!HUGS,Kimberly


----------



## harmonize (Sep 10, 2001)

Have a lokk also at the book called "Harmonize Your Eating and Feel Fit as a Fiddle' by Sharon Lott. See at www.crohns_ibd.homestead.com


----------



## Serendipity (Oct 14, 2001)

These books should be taken with a grain of salt. You're going to find very different answers depending on the author.Such restrictive diets aren't entirely necessary in order to avoid IBS attacks. The needs and triggers for each person can vary greatly. It requires a little trial and error to discover which foods cause a bad reaction for -you-.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2001)

I am so glad Tobasco was not on your list! Darn! I could eat a rock or a bar of soap with Tobasco on it!







I bet I need to avoid Tabasco too. Or do I!Thanks for the tip on that book. I'll have to pick it up!


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

ok... so i just posted a comment about the first book in another string, but anyway, i do agree with serendipity too... not everyone has to cut out everything.... there are still going to be foods on that list that you can eat... like dairy products... i can't have milk, but cheese is never a problem... red meat, well i don't really like it so i don't eat it by choice, wheat, garlic, nuts, etc.... I've had without any problems... but it is a good guide as to helping figure out what things MIGHT give you problems... and i found a lot of the other information in the book to be interesting and helpful, as well as help me understand and relate other things in my life that had been affected by my IBS that I previously hadn't realized.... plus it does help much in the same way that this website does.... it lets you know you're not alone and that other people are going through some of the same problems you are... personally I've been having a much better time with foods lately, partially from reading that book, and also just I think because I'm more aware of what causes problems, so I keep those foods to a minimum... when I do have flare ups lately, they're usually related to stress or emotional distress... so don't always be so quick to blame the food... there are other factors that can trigger problems as well...


----------

